# Here to Report....



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey dear SM, remember our last weekend's beach trip that turned into kids-chasing day?

Well dis weekend, mama took us once again, but in a time where less kids can be found and we made the idea into a video  Hope you wike it.




puppy kisses, 
Snowy & Crystal

Hey guys, hope you are having a good weekend so far. For us, it has been very busy, but will catch up SOOOOON with you all 
xoxo
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG KAT!!!! I LOVED THIS VIDEO!!! You always have the best song selections! As soon as I hear Oh ley, oh ley I got totally excited for the fun that was to come! Then to see SNowy and Crystal smiling on their blanket on the beach was too much for me. They live such a fabulous life. I wish I had a magical box over here so that it can take me to the beach too. I love the idea of the magical box and the end with Snowy on the shiny floor trying to fall asleep and getting his belly rubs was awesome! I love how you did the lighting in that scene. Aolani does the same thing, lays on his side and extends his paws out so that I can rub his belly - it's sooo sweet. I really enjoyed this video and now I want it to be summer 

I also wanted to add that I love Snowy's little dog house and it's too bad that you had to take it out of your siggy though I understand that it was taking up too much space - but I still love that pic you had of him smiling inside his house


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:yahoo::yahoo: Another Snowy and Crystal adventure. Adorable.:chili::chili: Kat I swear your two lovebugs look like they're always smiling. I really felt like I was looking at a married couple's vacation videos.:smrofl: So much fun. :chili::chili: I have to admit that I was kind of hoping that magic box was being shipped to the Big Apple but I knew it was a long shot. B) Happy the kids weren't around and that S&C apparently had a wonderful day, sweet dreams and tummy rubs. I won't share this with Tyler. He'll be way too jealous. :blush:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That was the cutest video I've ever seen!!!!:good post - perfect

They look like they had so much fun at the beach!! They have such a good life!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:two thumbs up::two thumbs up:artytime: WOOT Another Snowy and Crystal mini-movie!!! Those little videos are short but full of MAGIC :celebrate - firewor I loved every bit of it :wub: :wub: Snowy and Crystal do live a fabulous life!! They're soo cool just chillaxing on the gorgeous beach, living it up B) and then sleepy time in the little beach house :innocent: Perfect. 

I love the idea of this video, the magic box  and the music selection is right on spot. Awww thanks for the wishes Snowy, I'll make sure to give Yeager many belly rubs


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

i enjoyed the video so much  but since a little after midnight i had to mute it quickly when snowy started to talk since i knew minnie would sure talk back


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's how to put a smile of on a cold day!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, I smiled through the whole video. How precious!!!! Thank you so much for sharing and warming all of our hearts. You and your fluffs are amazing. Thank you Kat!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Kat that was a really lovely video. :tender: I really enjoyed it. So cute at the end when you had Snowy wave night night


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That was adorable!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*How adorable*

Oh my goodness! they are A D O R A B L E.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy that you enjoyed guys  :grouphug:



Johita said:


> I also wanted to add that I love Snowy's little dog house and it's too bad that you had to take it out of your siggy though I understand that it was taking up too much space - but I still love that pic you had of him smiling inside his house


Look at my siggie now, Edith  I found a way to add the pic that you wrote about without having to reduce the size of the full siggie. In other words, the rest of the photos are of the same size (didn't get reduced in size). Simply I added that picture next to the one collage of pictures (so technically, there are two photos in my siggie...the collage and that one photo of Snowy smiling....smiling for auntie Edith:wub 



Snowbody said:


> I have to admit that I was kind of hoping that magic box was being shipped to the Big Apple


awwh sweet Sue, what's the Big Apple? Almost midnight herel my brain is so close to falling asleep now :blush:



k/c mom said:


> That was the cutest video I've ever seen!!!!:good post - perfect


awwh Sher, thanks for the 10's :grouphug:



yeagerbum said:


> WOOT Another Snowy and Crystal *mini-movie!!!* Those little videos are short but full of MAGIC :celebrate - firewor I loved every bit of it :wub: :wub: Snowy and Crystal do live a fabulous life!! They're soo cool just chillaxing on the gorgeous beach, living it up B) and then sleepy time in the little beach house :innocent: Perfect.
> 
> I love the idea of this video, the magic box  and the music selection is right on spot. Awww thanks for the wishes Snowy, I'll make sure to give Yeager many belly rubs


 
Glad that you enjoyed...The malts love to have fun at the beach annnnnd chillax TOO ..too bad that they can't have some tan time though  

hey, I love the new siggie and your words ROCK haha - Yeah Yeager boy, you da manB)!!!



MaxnMinnie said:


> i enjoyed the video so much  but since a little after midnight i had to mute it quickly when snowy started to talk since i knew minnie would sure talk back


haha so I am not the only one who stays up in front of the internet after midnight. I started to feel a lil guilty about that lately, so try not to (off to bed soon) but it is nice to read that I am not alone in this  
Happy that you enjoyed, but good that you lowered the volume. I wouldn't want for both Snowy and minnie to wake the rest at your house up lol



michellerobison said:


> That's how to put a smile of on a cold day!


Happy to be able to bring some :Sunny Smile:



allheart said:


> Oh Kat, I smiled through the whole video. How precious!!!! Thank you so much for sharing and warming all of our hearts. You and your fluffs are amazing. Thank you Kat!


awwh VERY happy that it brought you smiles, dear 



silverhaven said:


> Kat that was a really lovely video. :tender: I really enjoyed it. So cute at the end when you had Snowy wave night night


That boy is crazy about his belly rubs :wub:



Cosy said:


> That was adorable!





Maltbabe said:


> Oh my goodness! they are A D O R A B L E.


Thanks guys ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love this video so much!!! Its so well edited and Snowy & Crystal are so cute and such great little actors! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Kat, I just loved your video. Great Job!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Happy that you enjoyed guys  :grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my siggie now, Edith  I found a way to add the pic that you wrote about without having to reduce the size of the full siggie. In other words, the rest of the photos are of the same size (didn't get reduced in size). Simply I added that picture next to the one collage of pictures (so technically, there are two photos in my siggie...the collage and that one photo of Snowy smiling....smiling for auntie Edith:wub


 
Yay! There's my smiling little boy Snowy!! I'm so happy you were able to add the picture after all - now I can see his smiling face all the time  And thank you for the shout out Kat - you rock!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG that is absolutely adorabe!!!! Loved the magical box...brilliant Kat!!
I just love those two little love bugs...they alway have so much fun...you my friend give them wonderful life.:wub:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

That was the cutest video. I loved it.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kat, I really, really enjoyed watching your video of the malts! 
Great job! :thumbsup:
The music, the magical box etc. - everything is so lovely made of you! 

I'm sure the new year will bring tons of belly rubs for Snowy and Crystal! 

Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Kat, you really out did yourself with this one!! :aktion033::aktion033:Snowy and Crystal have such an exciting life with you!! In fact, I'm wondering if I could come live with you because it looks like so much fun!! I had to show this to my youngest 2 kids because it was too cute not to share with them!! You are so creative!! Thanks for putting such a big smile on my face!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, that's one of the best yet! I love seeing Snowy and Crystal. 
You have so much talent and such lucky (and adorable) dogs. 
hugs


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my word!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: How did you DO that??? Your videos get more amazing every time. I love, love, loved it!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Snowy has the cutest little woof. My Lily woofed back!:HistericalSmiley:They look so cool in their sunglasses!!! I love your puppies!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter wishes he had a magical box like that!!! He's upset that Santa didn't bring him one ! What a great video Kat!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That was just the cutest video ever!!! By the way the Big Apple is New York City.One of it's nicknames!!


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, so adorable! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Orla said:


> I love this video so much!!! *such great little actors!* :wub:


Happy that you loved it ^_^ awwh I would have to agree with you and many others who say that; gotta love the smarty pants :wub::wub:



revakb2 said:


> Kat, I just loved your video. Great Job!


and I LOVE your new siggie :wub: Happy birthday, Reva :chili:



Johita said:


> Yay! There's my smiling little boy Snowy!! I'm so happy you were able to add the picture after all - now I can see his smiling face all the time  And thank you for the shout out Kat - you rock!


:hugging:




mary-anderson said:


> you my friend give them wonderful life.:wub:


I try my best, Mary, and just hope that I am doing the best in taking care of these two little angels.



Alexa said:


> I'm sure the new year will bring tons of belly rubs for Snowy and Crystal!


I'm also sure it will do the same for Ullana :wub:



lori said:


> Kat, you really out did yourself with this one!! :aktion033::aktion033:Snowy and Crystal have such an exciting life with you!! In fact, I'm wondering if I could come live with you because it looks like so much fun!! *I had to show this to my youngest 2 kids because it was too cute not to share with them!! *You are so creative!! Thanks for putting such a big smile on my face!


:chili: happy that innocent kids watched the innocent fluffs :chili: thanks for sharing it with your daughters. I haven't seen them(your daughters) yet I am still picturing two precious and innocent kids watching, smiling and just having a good time :wub: YAAY and happy that their mommy also was happy when watching!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Oh my word!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: How did you DO that??? Your videos get more amazing every time. I love, love, loved it!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Snowy has the cutest little woof. *My Lily woofed back*!:HistericalSmiley:They look so cool in their sunglasses!!! I love your puppies!:wub:


Lilly, picturing your face and then imagining a girly woof is tooo precious :tender:
April, if you notice, the magical box ALSO cleans/washes/brushes the malts during their journey back :HistericalSmiley:



Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter wishes he had a magical box like that!!! He's upset that Santa didn't bring him one ! What a great video Kat!


Snowy & Crystal: "we don't mind lending you da box, Huntew boy :wub:"



chichi said:


> That was just the cutest video ever!!! By the way *the Big Apple is New York City*.One of it's nicknames!!


oh thank you for answering! I didn't know that. It is interesting that nicknames are given to locations/cities/states. I enjoy learning about them; didn't know that nickname about NYC :blush: ..... added to my general info knowledge  
any idea to why is it called the Big Apple? 
I know that Montana State (where I visited for study in late 2009) is called The Big Sky Country. The Dean of the college where I was at told me that this nick name was given because the skies look so wide and close to the lands of Montana (lands are of the high mountains).



njdrake said:


> Kat, that's one of the best yet! I love seeing Snowy and Crystal.
> You have so much talent and such lucky (and adorable) dogs.
> hugs





alexmom said:


> That was the cutest video. I loved it.





cometgrrl said:


> Wow, so adorable! Thanks for sharing!!


thanks guys  happy that you enjoyed!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat,

You and your babies are just amazing and totally awesome. I loved your video :wub::wub:. How warm is it there? Looks like heaven.We are going to have another big snow storm Wed.:w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im amazed at ur talents.. absolutely adorable, ur fluffs r so so cute .. pls keep on sharing.. i want a magical box too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maisie and Me said:


> Kat,
> 
> You and your babies are just amazing and totally awesome. I loved your video :wub::wub:. *How warm is it there?* Looks like heaven.We are going to have another big snow storm Wed.:w00t:


Awwh thanx
These days, it goes between 15 C - 20 C
Snow is also fun many pups love it too 



uniquelovdolce said:


> im amazed at ur talents.. absolutely adorable, ur fluffs r so so cute .. *pls keep on sharing*.. i want a magical box too!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey sweet Lisa, happy that u enjoyed (hugs) no worries, will share more. Haha and I so want a magical box just like the one in the video that cleans and brushes the malts TOO 

Happy to inspire others  i feel honered when i see others get inspired from snowy and crystal videos and/or simply just share their malts vidz (i got many tell me that and have seen/seeing and noticed/noticing others do that now. And just happy So will sure continue


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I have fallen in love with Snowy and Crystal through your videos, pictures and stories. What amazing fluffs you have! And what an amazing Mommy they have!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Happy that you loved it ^_^ awwh I would have to agree with you and many others who say that; gotta love the smarty pants :wub::wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know that, Kat? We've already started with it, Lol! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LuluLolly said:


> I have fallen in love with Snowy and Crystal through your videos, pictures and stories. What amazing fluffs you have! And what an amazing Mommy they have!


awwh thank you so much! Yes, they are AMAZING!!! :wub: really pleased to read that you enjoy!
awwwh but me? :blush: ......... I am just a crazy maltese-human-mommy :HistericalSmiley:



Alexa said:


> How did you know that, Kat? We've already started with it, Lol! :wub:


well, that face of the princess says it ALL :tender: oh I hope you will add tones of kisses on top of the belly rubs from *me* :wub2: and tell her that I hope that 2011 will allow me to kiss her on my own/in person :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey I like how that magic box also does doggie baths...they came out clean from the beach. That was the best video Kat!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Great photos as always! Doesn't hurt that you have perfect models! Can I join in at the beach next time?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Hey I like how that magic box also does doggie baths...they came out clean from the beach. That was the best video Kat!


That is my FAVORITE magic about that magical box too B) ...I soooo want it :HistericalSmiley:

happy that you loved it, pal



moshi melo said:


> Can I join in at the beach next time?


be our guest :thumbsup::grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWW what a great video!!:chili:
i just love the end with little Snowy getting belly rubs, 
soooooo sweet and cute!!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> AWWWW what a great video!!:chili:
> i just love the end with little Snowy getting belly rubs,
> soooooo sweet and cute!!:wub:


Happy that you loved it, dear Florence :hugging:
now if only that magical box can take Snowy & Crystal (+Kat) to Pearlan and mommy, it would be SUPER AWESOME!!!

hugs
Kat


----------

